

Show HN: Real time Twitter polling - sjkaliski
http://markover.me/login

======
Hovertruck
This page could really use some explanatory text. I have no idea what it does,
so I'm hesitant to click "Login with twitter"

~~~
midu
Agreed, even if the page says "WE NEVER POST WITHOUT YOUR PERMISSION", the
twitter auth page says that it asks for authorization to do so.

I won't link my twitter account to an empty page on the internet that can
tweet for me, read my timeline, update my profile (!) and follow new people
(seriously?).

~~~
sjkaliski
Great point! We just updated the copy to reflect what you can do with the app.
We'll update it more permanently to reflect your suggestions in the next few
hours. Thanks again!

------
sjkaliski
Live on hipchat, feel free to give feedback: www.hipchat.com/gM5xtQhsV

